# Atherectomy venous



## Jess1125 (Oct 15, 2010)

Is there a CPT code for a percutaneous atherectomy-common femoral vein???

I see there is a venous angioplasty code but not seeing atherectomy? Am I missing it or will I have to go unlisted? 

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## dphillips (Oct 15, 2010)

Look at 35493. Per CPT, this is a "transluminal peripheral atherectomy, percutaneous; femoral-popliteal.

Dawn CPC, CCC


----------



## preserene (Oct 15, 2010)

Well, is the code for PTA same/applicable for all types of peripheral atherectomy devices-like  Conventional Directional Atherectomy  Device, Laser, Rotational Atherectomy Device?
By the way is the one used here  a device like Conventional Directional  Atherectomy or PTA or what?
Could you please enlighten  a little more?
Could you explain the coding description with more details and the appropriate numbers for all the currently  available atherectomy  Devices please?
Thank you


----------

